# 2016 Rio Shitshow Olympics



## Ariel (Aug 5, 2016)

Sadly the synchronised swimming doesn't start for ages yet, but normal swimming & stuff starts tomorrow.


----------



## bearycool (Aug 5, 2016)

we are watching the opening ceremony right here at the moment, so come on in for the beginning of the shit show.

https://www.cytu.be/r/Autism_Down


----------



## Splendid (Aug 5, 2016)

This is an amazingly bad opening ceremony.
The meme potential for those shitty little bicycles is infinite.


----------



## Positron (Aug 5, 2016)

What the fuck was that?  The Opening ceremony started off beautiful and dreamy, then it switched to a song-and-dance show, then... a fucking documentary?!



Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> This is an amazingly bad opening ceremony.
> The meme potential for those shitty little bicycles is infinite.


At least they don't force the volunteers to dance during athletes' entry, like they did in Beijing and London.  Those were painful to watch.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 8, 2016)

Trannies finally have their own Alex Rodriguez.

An intersex woman from South Africa is moments away from shattering the oldest Olympic record on the books, and with it, any semblance of legitimacy remaining in women's atheletics.

She doesn't even need her advantage. She was having her body's natural steroid factory supressed in 2012, and the only reason she won silver instead of gold was because that year's women's 800 meter winner was one of Russia's top dopers.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 13, 2016)

The Olympics should have monster trucks.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/oly...-in-rio/ar-BBvC1Pt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
Explain this, @AN/ALR-56.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't rate him dumb, explain how anyone is so fucking straight that they would rob Lochte instead of fucking him.
Like, you can be 100% straight and still have sex with him, he's so perfect it's no homo.


----------



## ESTOY POOPIN (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah sportsball rah rah rah


----------



## SteeleMagnolian (Aug 18, 2016)

If an American woman doesn't finally win the 400m hurdles, this Olympics is a failure.

We've won literally every other event that matters in track and field.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 18, 2016)

The bitchtits on show in the men's shotput would have all the rat king trannies in jealous tears.  Swingin' d-cups indeed.


----------

